# :    2  (1 ) 2011.

## .

*,* *    2  2011*.        . 

       ,        

 ,         2011    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)     1  (..30  ). 

2.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)    1  (..30  ). 

**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

3.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

4.        - 15 .
 (   .       !

5.      . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.2010)    28 .    .

6.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    1  (.. 30  - ). ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

7.      ,                .         .  2011        

8.      ,                 .         .   2011        



 -  .     .   ,         -  . 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------

20 ?

----------

+.    ,        ,     . 
:         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## dionis2005

*.*,   !!!      !  !!!  :Dezl:

----------


## .

> 20 ?


      .

----------

> .


    ? . .  ?

----------


## .

.     ,       :Wink:  
         .

----------


## @

> 


   ?

----------


## .

> .

----------


## Katty1987

! !     9  2011,   .     /     .      ()    2?

----------


## 2007

> /     .      ()    2?

----------


## Katty1987

!

----------

! -,         ,  -, , ,        10     ,           +1/3    ,  ? +  1.2. "  ,    "       - ?

----------


## 33

:     2-  ?  1  2??  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 1  2??


.   .

----------


## 33

1.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66) ,   1 - (   22.07.2003  67 (  .   18.09.2006  115))?

----------

*33*,      ,  , ?

----------


## 2007

*33*,           66.
    ?

----------


## 777

-  , 27.06.11,      .?

----------

20

----------


## .

.     . 
 :yes:

----------


## 777

;-  20 .
  ,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,    ?

----------


## tlyudmilayu

*.*,    !!!
    !!!

----------

!     . 
 2 -     ?    ,       ? 

         (++):   2  "2 "          - ,   ,      . 

   .

----------

> ,       ?


,

----------


## C

> 33,           66.
>     ?


  , ..   ,        .
 ?    ?  - ?

----------


## 2007

*C*,  1    .     .      .       .

----------


## C

2007.
 ,    ":    1  2011. "  ,  "    ,      2011 ".      (

----------


## .

.        1   :Frown:

----------


## C

.

----------

.     () ,   ?           , .        2 .        () ?,       .

----------


## Vadim2000v

> ()


        ,       ?  ,       ..       () !

----------


## .

,      .  ,  .  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Vadim2000v

*.*,  !    : 
" ,       ,  ,            (  ),        "

..        ,     () ,    ,          ..

----------


## 2007

> ,  **   ()

----------

,    10   ,   .    ??? !

----------



----------

,    ?

----------



----------


## Vadim2000v

**,      ,     ?

----------

> **,


    -         .




> ?


 :yes:

----------

.   !

----------


## *

.

----------

,  -,  -  1 .     ,   ?     ?   2  ()                ?

----------


## @

> -  1 .


  :Smilie: 
  2 .     :Wink:

----------


## @

!!!
         ,         ?

----------

> 2 .


,   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## @

> ,


     , -     :Wink:

----------


## 12354514

, .     ()   .   ()       ().   6 . ..  6           .  1           . :
1.       ()  ?
2. -     ()    ,       .  , -      ? 
3.    ( ,   )    .      ?

----------


## 72

!  .       2010,     ,     ,     .      -  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,          :
1-  -30.06.11
2- 31   -31.12.2010
3- 31   -31.12.2009-      ,        ., .

----------


## amanda

(1 7.7)   ".",      "" ( 0710001)  "    " ( 0710002).  ?     (   .),     ?

----------

> ,   ,


   ,   23    20.04 (  )   ,   ,    ,

----------

, ,         ,      ?     "" ?

----------

, ,   4-.    ,                ,       (. 3  . 6).    ,

----------



----------

?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116511/

----------


## Ivan01

> :  777   ,   ,    ?


  ?   -     ?    ..

----------

> ?   -     ?    ..


. . 3 . 80 
*

----------


## Ivan01

> . . 3 . 80 
> *


"          **"...    .
          -

----------

> .


   :




> 1
>    20   ,





> 2
>  ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().

----------


## Ivan01

> ()


,    ,      :Wow:

----------

> ...           66.


    ,   ?
 1 -      .. :Frown:     ?    ? :Wink: 

 ,   8-.   ,       . ...

----------


## amanda

1   -    2.       - -    ".". .

----------


## ckv

()  ,     .
     ,  ,   .

----------


## .

,        .
    ?

----------


## maccarran

?  :    -      ?   ,  ,   ?

----------

> ?






> :    -      ?


 " "?
  ,       .

----------


## 2007

> -      ?


     ?  ?       .         -        .     ,   .

----------


## maccarran

> " "?
>   ,       .


  ,  ,   4- .      .      ?   ,      ,  ,         , ?  ?

----------

> ,      ,  ,         , ?


 ,  ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## maccarran

> -        .     ,   .


       ,   ,       .          .   ,       ,             ?

----------


## maccarran

> ,  ,  ,   ,  .


 . . .

----------


## 2007

> .   ,       ,


  .              .

----------


## Rain8

, .
 ,   ..  /    ,  -,    /, :     -1151085            ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , .
>  ,   ..  /    ,  -,    /, :     -1151085            ?


,        (   01.01  ,        ,     /     ).
          ( -    )   ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -1151085


      ,     .

----------


## 76

!    ,       .     27.06.11.   /    .   ,    20       3- ?         3-  (,   ),      ? .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  - --.

----------

> 27.06.11.


 20.07  



> ,    20       3- ?


    ,  ?




> 3-  (,   ), 
>      ?


  -  .

----------


## .

*76*,        20  
      ,      .          .  ,           :Frown:

----------


## 76

!!!

----------


## goldfish62

!

              :
1.     -   18.03.2011. . - .     .    . .   ?    ? ..       "     ______ ?   31.03.2011?     31.12.2010. ?, .
             .        .   ,        .         .     "   _______"     ?  ...  , .

----------


## goldfish62

,       "   1       01.04.2011.? 
         20  2011,       ?  ....

----------

!
  .   ., ..     /   .  2 . 2011      50     .      ?    (..   ..   )?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

4-    - 15 ?  "  15 "  15 .??

----------


## 2007

> 15 .??

----------

4 -  (15-07-2011)       ,  ?      ?!  :Wink:

----------

...

----------


## BICC

:     1 ?

----------


## Helma

!
   ,     ,   1 .
   2010 ,    .     ???     .
 ,      ,      ,    ...

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## Helma

, !

----------


## Sandmartin

,    ,      ?   :Embarrassment: 
 ...

----------


## baka

, ,  
-        . ?
-   :        ?

----------

> , ,  
> -        . ?
> -   :        ?


- 31 -   
-

----------

-       .   :
  " (.2)" c. 2200  . 3     
  " (.2)" c. 2300  . 3     .
   .     .       ,    .
 -             ?

... . 3 -  -  ...

----------


## Rain8

> *76*,        20  
>       ,      .          .  ,


,  :    , 2011??  2010 (     )...          -    :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.    -   ,     :Frown:    ,     ,   ,

----------


## Folia

, ,    24       2 ?

----------



----------


## Folia

? 
    ?  1000.  ?           (+)      ?

----------


## .

.         (  ?),

----------

> ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_3.htm

----------

!
, .
     .  -          \.    . ,  .  - .
:        ()   ( ) ??

----------


## 81

, ,     2 .     ?

----------


## .

,         ,   ,    
    .     .       20 .

----------


## .

> , ,     2 .     ?


     -

----------

*.*,

----------


## Rain8

,      ,      20.05 (..   05.04).      ,       ..      ))              ?        ,      ?

----------

> -  , 27.06.11,      .?


      ?! :hmm

----------

**,    ?

----------


## Dbreif

.       .    10      ,      . -    ?    . :Wow:

----------

*Dbreif*,     -

----------

> 10


? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/232139/

----------


## Dbreif

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=401913
     .

----------


## Dbreif

,     ?     ?

----------


## 152

?
:
1. [82]   " .1"  . 2  . 1370 "  ( )"   (1)     "",  .

----------

,     ( 29  2011 ,      )

----------

> ,   *?*
>   29  2011 ,


 +

----------


## pretty

,    -         ?  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

*pretty*,         .
    -   , .

----------


## pretty

*Andyko*, .  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
!  :yes:

----------


## .

*pretty*,              :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rain8

,   :            (.. )?        ,      ?

----------

,       .     \ .       .          200 .,    \         100 .    .
1. ,    ,         ?
2.  - ,  - (     ?), - ,    .  ?  -  - 0,2?      ?         ?  .

----------

, ,     ,         ,        090  4   ?

----------

, ! :Frown:

----------

**,     **  .     100  200       .

----------

** ,   !   .  ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> 


-   ?   :Smilie:      .

----------

*2007*,    .  :yes:

----------


## 76

,    27.06,     , ..   /,     ?

----------


## .

.        80    ,  ,   ,      :Wink:  
     50%

----------


## 76

!           ,   ,  ,      ( )

----------


## 76

,    ?

----------

> ,


        ,
   ,    ..  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53351984




> ?


     -   .  :yes:

----------

, , -    ,     ?    ,   -

----------


## .



----------



----------


## asgrigoryan

?

----------


## .



----------


## maccarran

!

       (     .). ,     ,     ,        ,              .   .

      2 .  .        ,  .            , .        ( ?)  . :   ? :    ,     .  ,   (,  , . ).

       ?       .   -    ,         .  ,        ?

----------


## .

,    .    -

----------


## 2007

> ,        ,              .


-   .   .

----------


## maccarran

> -   .   .


     ,   .   .     ,   -  " "  .   ,      .

----------

,   1 .   ,        2- -,  0710099,  ,       ?
      .       ?  ,   ?
       ?    ?

----------


## maccarran

> ,    .    -


   7-   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## maccarran

> 


       700 .,    ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## maccarran

> 


  ,   .

----------


## maccarran

*,  -...*

        .            ? ...

----------


## Mina2010

.,    ,     2  2011,/   ,      --1?     ,  ?

----------

1
200

----------


## Mina2010

,   200?

----------


## Goy

?

----------


## .

,   .  .80

----------

,  ...
 :      2010 28.04.11   2308(.).      ?   ,           .   ,              .   ?

----------


## avk-olga

,       ,   ?

----------


## izbash

-1 ,        1-    , . .  1-  15-  ?  .

----------


## .

> 1-    , .


     8  ,   -1        :Frown:

----------


## izbash

.,  !!!

----------


## Rain8

.         ?    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mina2010

,       ,    ,       -     ,-      , ????    - , -?

----------


## 1325

,    1 ,     ,    1 ,  ,      ?    ?

----------

, , ,        ?   -   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ziama

!  .       /,                 ?     .     :      ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> 


 !

----------


## Ziama

> ?


.

----------


## .

,       .    ,

----------


## Ziama

> ,       .    ,


.     ?   ,       1       ,     .    -   ?

----------


## .

*Ziama*,    ?            :Frown:

----------


## Ziama

> *Ziama*,    ?


 .    , .2   .    ,   .2       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ziama

> 


.  :, .2, .-, -1  .?
?

----------

> :, .2, .-, -1  .? ?


 4-

* ,   ,    2, 5, (6) -

----------


## 1

,    ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,    ?


 (   ),   .

----------


## Ziama

,       -  (   , ..    ).       (   , -  )?       ""   .2? .

----------


## 777

0710099.  1  2011...????
  ,  1.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66) . 2.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66) .

----------

> 0710099.  1  2011...????


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/232139/
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=401913

...




> -





> 2007
> 
> 
>  , -     ?
> 
> 
> .    ?

----------


## 777

.        .          .    .

----------

> 


   ,     



> 





> 


 
      " "

----------


## 777

, .

----------


## Ziama

""   .2? .

----------

> ""   .2?


  :yes:

----------

, ,     .      ,   1  2011,         ?

----------

210 .
,     .    ,   .02.2011  ?

----------


## Rain8

,   .         ?    ...

----------


## .

3 .

----------


## Solo_n

,          ?

----------

!      1  97    ,  76 -  ,       ,      2009  2010   ?    ,   1 .      ,   - ?     1   . ,    ,            9 ,      2011   ?

----------


## Solo_n

,  ,     ?

----------


## 77

!  ...   ,   ,   ,     .    .    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## _Kuza

,         . 
     ,     14002 .  :yes:

----------


## .

*_Kuza*,    .   .

----------


## _Kuza

,         ,         :Wink:          ?
*.*     ,      "  "  " . ",            ?

----------


## .

*_Kuza*,     ,      .   ,           .
     ,            .

----------


## _Kuza

... 
 ,    ...       .     .

----------


## .

> 


             ,      :Smilie:   ,   ,     -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _Kuza

:Smilie: 
                      .
  .       ,   ,     ...    ,    .          ,      ,    .  ,      ,      ,   ,          .      ..    .   , **     ?           .   :Smilie:  
             .         .       ( )   ...  ,           :Frown:  
     ,       :    ?  ,         ,      :Smilie: ))

      ,       ... ..          .

...  :Embarrassment:   ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,          .


    -       . Ÿ        



> ,       ?


      . ,  ,    .

----------


## _Kuza

> .


        ?  :Smilie: 

,         ,  ..     ,        .     .

_ .  ,    ()      ,                 ,      ,        /,    .     ._

----------


## .

> ?


     .          . ,          :Wink:

----------


## _Kuza

,     :Smilie:  
        , -   ,          ,  ,     ....
         ( )            (  3   ),              ,          .    ..  . 
      14002  ,  .

----------


## .

*_Kuza*,   2003   ,        ))        :Big Grin:

----------


## _Kuza

:Smilie:  




> ,  ,      (      ).      4   21  1996 .  129-.
> 
>  ,   ,          .         ,  .         1  5   5  17   8  2001 .  129-       15  2010 .  03-11-06/2/111.


       ..      :Smilie: 

!   :Wink:

----------


## .

,  ,         )))

----------


## Solo_n

,    ,    ,            ?   ,  .    .

----------

